# Shooting Sticks



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

What do u all recommend for the best shooting sticks. Now i already have a target barrel on my gun and thats why i dont want a bipod. What are the best, most easy to use, best quality, most compact, lightest, and best all around shooting supports in your opinion. I have had way too many unstable shots resulting in some misses so i need to get me something to support my gun a little better. Thanks for all the help! :beer: :sniper:


----------



## ilike2shoot (Jan 10, 2008)

Im 2 cheap to spend $40+ for shooting sticks, so I made my own from 1in x 3ft square dowels a bolt, nut and couple washers....pretty much the same as the bi-fur pod on varmint Al's site, mine just aren't as fancy, LOL They weigh less than 1 pound, so carrying them is no big deal.


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

Practice shooting prone or sitting, use your sling. Sticks are for the TV shows and DVD's.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a pair of Predator Sniper Sticks. They are good, although you could probably make a pair out of some archery arrows for a lot cheaper.

Using you sling, do you mean wrapping your sling around the arm that holds the forearm of your gun? That could probably work. Although I like my bipod or sticks so that I can simply shoulder my gun, creating as little movement as possible. How does that sling trick work out if you are the one calling, and you have one coming right down barrel?


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

I have a squeeker on my forearm, I call sitting down elbows on knees, sling around elbow. I use my trigger hand to call with. My gun and/or hands never move more than six inches.

I just want no part of carrying a heavy barreled rifle, a set of shooting sticks, e-caller, decoy, and whatever else the latest gadget is. I would rather be mobil. How many trips do you make to the truck if you shoot something.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

ndm

Good point. We call pretty light too. My camo on my body, a lanyard of calls, rifle with bipod, binocs around my neck, and sometimes my shotgun in hand. If hunting a certain parcel of land I may carry a fanny pack with my skinning supplies in there in case we skin one in the field. Easier than carrying one for two miles.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

A couple old (straight) aluminum arrow shafts held together by a rubber O-ring and--whalah! A pair of shooting sticks. Personally, I prefer a bipod, even on a heavy rifle. Just my personal preference though.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Wacker,

My opinion is that you are right on the mark when you say that instability has already cost you a few animals/missed shots. I use both the Harris bipod (by far the most stabil one out there), and the Stoney Point Rapid Bipod (most versatile). My best advice is - don't go out there trying to pack light by leaving a one pound (or less) bipod in the truck. It is critical. You may as well leave your caller as well, if you are likely to miss anyway. Also, from an ethical standpoint, you will wound far less animals and kill more on the spot - bang flop as they say. I have hunted with a government hunter/caller who wouldn't think of leaving the sticks or bipod at home. Most of the guys in the DVDs are using sticks or bipods because they all are experienced callers. Don't doubt for a minute that they do it any different off camera.

I listed the two brands that I use, and would like to add that I think it is important to be able to have asystem that will allow you to have bipod support while sitting, or while lying prone. You never know which you may want to do, based on the set up. Prone has been proven to be the most stabil shooting position no matter what system of support you employ.

I sure hope this helps, and best of luck to you! :sniper:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Shooting sticks = pain in the arse.

Why wouldnt you want a bipod on it? So what if you have a heavy barrel. Bipods are far better than sticks.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

johngfoster said:


> A couple old (straight) aluminum arrow shafts held together by a rubber O-ring and--whalah! A pair of shooting sticks. Personally, I prefer a bipod, even on a heavy rifle. Just my personal preference though.


Same here John. I have six heavy barrel rifles and I use a bipod on all of them. I have Stonypoint shooting sticks for my model 1885 falling block, my lever action 44 mag, and it works great for my Smith and Wesson 44.

Your absolutely right about old arrow shafts. I have used some of my old XX75 for that. An O ring around the top four inches, and cover that top four inches with surgical tubing. Oh, and an inch below the O ring. It keeps the O ring in place and the tubing on top doesn't scratch your rifle finish. The only advantage to the Stoneypoint is they collapse.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Shooting sticks = pain in the arse.
> 
> Why wouldnt you want a bipod on it? So what if you have a heavy barrel. Bipods are far better than sticks.


Have you ever tried to use a bipod while sitting on a VERY steep bank and calling into a valley? In that case, I think sticks are better. I use my bipod 90 percent of the time but I still carry my sticks in my vehicle and if I know a stand if going to be steep I will grab them and take them with.

Another pro on sticks is that you do have a little bit of panning movement with them. Bipods are pretty rigid but if you do a little planning when you sit down to make a stand you can make some predictions about where you might have to reposition to get your bipod steady.

What I'm trying to say is don't knock shooting sticks as they do have their place.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I have been told to stay away from bipods attached to the rifle. If you have to move the bipod can get hung up in brush Etc etc. I guess out west in the open they might be good?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I never hunt anything without my bipod on the gun. 
I have the longest one they make, you can sit and it is tall enough. I got a mono-pod this year. It worked well. I used it as a walking stick and when needed pull the gun up and put it on there. I used it while sitting in a chair deer hunting, worked awsome. They all have there place.

Once you get used to a bi-pod you will never go back. It may take 5 seconds to flip them down lay down, but that buck will stop and look back. You will be steady as a rock. Some goes for dogs!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ill never not own a rifle and not put a bipod on it. Regardless of barrel. Sticks do have a time and place, albeit limited IMO. Youll use a bipod more and shoot better off one.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Bipod- I won't leave home without it. I have a Caldwell the adjust up to 27 inches, pivots and rotates so I can swing on a target to a point. I do not recommend a Caldwell, I don't like the way the legs adjust, and it is too tall for prone. I know someone that has the harris 27 inch and it is better. It has 3 section legs for more adjustment and shorter overall carrying length. Harris are very expensive, that is why I bought the Caldwell, never again I will spend the extra, or stay in the house


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

ok but my point is my gun is very heavy without a bipod and i think with a bipod i wouldnt be able to make a near accurate standing shot when that time comes around, but i dk any other opinions maybe i should get a bipod on my rifle...persuade me more...my main issue is the weight because i have one on my .243 for deer and its heavy but i have shot some of my deer off the bipod.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

FOr the first 3 seconds that gun is up it will be steady after that good luck holding it up. It can be done though. That is the reason I just sold my 12 LB gun!


----------



## top dog (Jan 18, 2007)

I carry a Bi-FUR Pod for a sitting position, and all my rifles have harris bi-pods on them for prone (which I would allways take if possible) Free hand shots are just for when the yotes got ahold of your leg!

:sniper:


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

I agree with the guys advocating a bipod or sticks. I use to think I could do with out. And I could, but the need for tracking critters is far less since I started using sticks. I chose sticks becasue I felt they offered me more flexability. I could see the advantages of a bipod for prone position. Either way I would advize the use of a shooting support of some type.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Youll also find with time, that youll probably not like the heavy barrel as a hunting rifle. Their just to heavy to be lugging around. And there is no added advantage at least from a hunting standpoint. If you were shooting paper off a bench all the time, great, but not while hunting.

So now you have a heavy barrel, that will only get heavier with a bipod (which will really increase your first shot accuracy).

Look at this way, a bipod will most likely give you more stable first shots, thus eliminating the need to take off hand followups.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

you will get good enough to open up the legs and still get the shot, or use a tree limb,fence post etc.


----------

